# How is your post room setup when you start to develop?



## daGGoth (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey Guys!

When you're in Post, what does your room setup look like? I know this is an oddly phrased question - let me try and be more clear.

Do you edit your photos in the dark? Do you have a ton of lighting in the room when editing? Do you have little lighting? Do you use certain color temperature bulbs to edit your photos? If so, what type? CFL? LED? and what temp do you edit in? 

Just to be clear, I  don't mean settings in LightRoom, I actually mean the physical room and area your editing rig is in.

I'll be editing with a Carlibrated 10-Bit Panel, but curious how/when people edit. I would of thought it would make sense to edit in pitch black, but apparently that's not ideal.


----------



## john.margetts (Dec 8, 2016)

I have good day-light in the office and when it is dark, the main light in the room is a day-light bulb. Consistency of environment is important.


----------

